# Freeride-Strecke in Sayn



## dave (7. November 2002)

Moin, moin!

Mir hat ein Biker von ein paar Bauten (ein Drop, paar Kicker) im Wald nahe der Kapelle am Anfang des Brexbachtals in Bendorf-Sayn erzählt.
Weiß jemand was über die Erbauer und wo genau sich die Strecke befindet? Scheint schon etwas versteckt zu sein ...

Tschö
dave


----------



## soul-biker (7. November 2002)

also ich hab son verdacht das das ein paar kumpels von mir sind weiß nix genaues nur das die in letzter zeit oft da waren , hatte seber kein bock da zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (8. November 2002)

> hatte seber kein bock da zu fahren



Ist die Strecke nicht gut oder zu weit weg?
Kannste mir vielleicht mailen an wen ich mich wenden muss, um herauszufinden wo sich der Trail befindet?
Merci


----------



## soul-biker (8. November 2002)

keine ahnung denke schon das die strecke was taugt weil meine kumpels das seit wochen jedes wochenende fahren, also wird die schon gut sein denke ich , ich hatte einfach keinen bock im wald zu fahren sondern mehr lust auf street also in der city.

ich frag mal nach ob die das waren und wie man dahin kommt, war selber auch noch nicht da und will mir das jetz doch mal anschauen, von wem hast du von der strecke erfahren ?


----------



## dave (9. November 2002)

Jo! Dann können wir ja mal zusammen dorthin fahren.
Erzählt hat mir das Mario aus Sayn. Er fährt in Begleitung seines Hundes im Brexbachtal und hat ein schwarzes Canyon Enduro.


----------



## soul-biker (9. November 2002)

Klar können wir dann gerne machen ich frage wie gesagt mal die anderen und werde mich dann bei dir melden ? von wo genau kommst du her ??? fährst du auch city also street ?


----------



## dave (9. November 2002)

Der Erbauer (Flo) hat sich bei mir gemeldet und geschrieben wo sich die Strecke befindet. Ich glaube ich kenne den Einstieg.
Vielleicht können wir uns ja alle gemeinsam mit Flo treffen. Dann nehme ich die Kamera mit und mache ein paar Aktion-Fotos 
Bin übrigens aus Höhr-Grenzhausen. Beim Biken bin ich aber eher tourenorientiert. Streeten ist weniger mein Ding, hab einfach zu wenig Geduld mir Tricks beizubringen. Wolfskopf und so macht mir aber troztdem Spass


----------



## SprungMonkey (12. November 2002)

Moin, Moin Dave,

bin eigentlich kein Freerider, eher CC, da ich aber im Brexbachtal sehr oft fahre ... man könnte schon fast sagen das es mein "Zuhause" ist ... würde es mich doch interessieren wo die Strecke ist. Würde sie mir gerne mal anschauen ... meinst du du könntest mir erklären wo sie ist ? Ich habe eine Abfahrt gefunden, wo jemand rum gebaut hat (Ein paar kleine Sprünge) ... die ist aber eigentlich nicht direkt im Brexbachtal, die geht runter ins Sayntal, man kommt dann auf der Strasse raus die durchs Sayntal geht  ...

... der Hund incl. Fahrrad ist mir auch schon begegnet ;-) ... 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## soul-biker (12. November 2002)

Hi,

man soll garnicht glauben was hier viele leute aus der gegend sind !!!

@ dave also hab meine kumpels gefragt gehabt die haben mit dem bau nix zu tun , haben gemeintder is weiter oben und die fahren wohl immer den unteren teil keine ahung aber da hilft wohl nur eins mal hinfahren undkucken !


----------



## dave (12. November 2002)

Noch mehr Bauten!? Is ja krass ...
Würd' auch sagen, wir treffen uns alle am Sonntag und nehmen beide Strecken unter die Stollen!

@SprungMonkey:
Ist ja klasse - ein Biker aus Bendorf 
Ich kenne hauptsächlich nur Biker aus dem koblenzer Raum.
Haste unter der Woche Zeit für ne Tour?

Ich schicke dir die Beschreibung in ner PM.
Da ich auf meiner Page einen Link zu dem WW-Forum habe und sie zumindest auch von einen Bachpächter beobachtet wird, will ich das lieber nicht so publik machen.
Du bist nicht zufällig Undercover-Förster?


----------



## TiThomas (13. November 2002)

@dave:

seit wann bist Du beim biken tourenorientiert?!?
Oder anders herum: Was verstehst Du unter "Touren"? 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (13. November 2002)

Touren sind für mich die Aneinandereihung von Singletrails 
Leider liegen da aber immer etliche km Forstpiste dazwischen ...


----------



## dave (15. November 2002)

Hallo, 

wollte nur loswerden, dass wir uns am Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr bei der BFT-Tankstelle in Grenzhausen treffen.

bis denn
dave


----------



## dave (15. November 2002)

Hab nicht warten können und mir heute mal beide Strecken angeschaut 

Die im Brexbachtal liegt in einem Hohlweg, ist ca. 150 m lang und hat vier Kicker und nen Drop. An dem haben sie schon etwas länger gezimmert! Er ist nicht sehr hoch,  aber man springt ins Gefälle und hat an der Stelle auch ziemlich viel Schwung. Ist auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fotospot.
Hinter dem Drop mündet der Trail in einen Hauptweg ein. Leider geht's an der Stelle geradeaus nicht mehr weiter. Wäre aber trotzdem beinahe noch den Hang noch runtergestürzt, weil man durch den Drop noch mal ziemlich beschleunigt. 
Insgesamt sehr spassig. Wäre natürlich schöner, wenn's länger wäre, aber so hat man das Bike auch schnell wieder oben am Start 

Was die Strecke im Sayntal angeht, so habe ich vielleicht den falschen Weg genommen. 
Glaube es allerdings nicht. Der Weg den ich gefahren bin verläuft parallel zu einem Bach und kommt unten beim Heim raus. Es gab allerdings nur einen einzigen Sprung. Und ausgerechnet vor diesem sind zwei Bäume umgeknickt!

Mir ist dafür aber wieder eingefallen, dass damals vom Hauptweg oben einen kleinen, sehr steilen Pfad den Schieferhang runter zum Waldheim gab! Na ja, vielleicht wenn's mal wieder trocken sein sollte ...


----------



## LeeCougan (17. November 2002)

Hi Dave,

hatte ja schon gesagt das es nix wildes ist. Warum haste nicht angerufen, dann hätte ich Dir die Strecke gezeigt!
Wenn Du nächste Woche fährst, klinge mal kurz durch. Wenn es nicht zu matschig ist, fahr ich mit.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## dave (17. November 2002)

Ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Tour. Die restlichen auf meiner Page . Hoffentlich kommt die neue Kamera bald ...















@mario:
ich wollte ja auch vor allem wissen wer die Strecke angelegt hat 
Über den Thread habe ich es schließlich auch indirekt erfahren und bin heute mit den Jungs unterwegs gewesen.
Wenn's Wetter besser gewesen wäre, hätte ich dir auch noch bescheid gesagt.
Weiß ja, dass es bei deiner Wohnung problematisch ist ...
Hätte dir und Sam aber bestimmt viel Spass gemacht! Vielleicht kommste nächstes mal ja trotzdem mit?


----------



## >Helge< (20. November 2002)

Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens dass Mario auch im Forum vetreten ist, wir sind im Sommer des öfteren zusammen den Römerturm Trail runter!
Dave haben ich und meine Freunde auch schon öfter getroffen.
Leider hat uns beim letzten mal der Forstaufseher an der "Rutsche" vom Römerturm Trail gesehen, sich mit seinem Geländewagen in den Weg gestellt und uns über die rechtliche Situation aufgeklärt.....!
....1. alles unter 3m ist kein Forstweg und darf mit dem Bike nicht befahren werden, also nur dämliche Forstautobahnen!
....2. den Römerturm Trail zu fahren kann bis zu 40 Euro kosten!
....3. ist dies ein Wanderpfad der von vielen Leuten benutzt wird und die könnten wir verletzten, Erschrecken!
..etc, etc. !
Wir hatten bis dahin zwar noch nie Problem, weil ja klar ist dass man halt etwas langsamer machen sollte wenn da Wanderer sind und  einfach  entwaffnent freundlich grüsst.
Einmal kam uns eine ganze Gruppe grauer Panther entgegen und die alten Damen meinten nur: " ..da wollt ihr mit den Rädern runter? Ne, ne, da brecht ihr euch doch alle Knochen!"
Wir ließen sie freundlich vorbei und das ganze war gegessen.
Soviel dazu!
Leider hatten wir Pech und sind innerhalb kurzer Zeit 2-3 mal an verschiedenen Stellen belehrt worden und sind den Rest des Sommers nicht mehr im Brexbachtal gefahren! War jedesmal so unglücklich dass wir nicht weiter konnten.
Schade denn da gibt´s echt nette Stellen!!!
Na ja, jetzt sind wir halt ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Sachen in der Umgebung.

CU
Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (21. November 2002)

Hi Helius, wo hatten wir uns denn schon mal gesehen? Kommst du aus Bendorf?
Warst du in der Gruppe mit Christian, welche sich im Sommer öfter beim Römerturm getroffen hatte?

Ich wurde zum Glück noch nie von nem Förster oder so angehalten. Da hattet ihr aber echt Pech! 
War dies der Vorfall den du mal im DDD-Forum beschrieben hattest?
Wobei der Weg laut Kartenmaterial als Wander- und Radweg ausgewiesen sei?
Diese Tatsache läßt mich zwar an meiner Vermutung zweifeln, wäre aber cool falls es doch so sein sollte.
Beim nächsten Treffen ziehste einfach lässig die Karte aus der Tasche und ...


----------



## LeeCougan (24. November 2002)

Hi Helius,

und ich hab mich zwischendurch schon gefragt wo Ihr abgeblieben seid, weil ich euch nicht mehr am Römerturm hab fahren sehen. 
Dem Förster bin ich zum Glück auch noch nicht begegnet obwohl ich auch häufig den Römerturmtrail fahre, aber die Omas hab ich auch schon ein paar Mal getroffen.  

Gruß
Mario


----------



## >Helge< (25. November 2002)

@ LeeCougan:
Ist auch wirklich schade, denn nette Strecken gibt´s da ja schon ein paar! Hab auch ständig Lust mal wieder hin zu fahren, na mal sehen, vielleicht im Frühjahr wieder.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann doch noch mal!

@dave:
Ja stimmt habe ich da glaube ich schon mal geschildert, leider hat sich aber rausgestellt dass nur auf Christian´s Karte der Trail als Wander- und Radweg ausgezeichnet ist, auf meiner steht´s anders.   
Als Erstaz dient jetzt der Trail von der Kapelle Hausenborn nach Isenburg runter. Ist auch sehr geil, aber wie immer zu kurz!
Na ja,

Cu


----------

